# Betta & Celestial Pearl Danio 10g



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I just set up a new Betta & Celestial Pearl Danio tank. I have just stuffed it with plants. It's not really scaped. I have seeded it with mulm from another tank. It has DIY CO2. I dose EI with dry ferts. There are 3 panda corys in there. (They are so cute.)


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

never kept a betta with CPDs, but with zebra danios, i had problems. one time the zebra danios were nippy and the betta died of fin rot (IMO, fin rot caused by poor water is easily treated; fin rot caused by infections seated in wounds is often untreatable other then by amputation of infected tissue). in the other case, i got a dead danio (betta just wouldnt stop attacking it, and it would be too bad since the danio was so much faster the betta never hit it, until it got stuck).


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

beautiful celestial danios! Some of the best I have ever seen. How old are they?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Marko- So far everyone seems fine together. The Celestial Pearl Danios don't seem as confident as regular danios are. I will keep a close eye on them all. I set the tank up because the betta was getting hurt by flag fish. (They wore out their welcome and ended up at the LFS.) The betta seems very happy to be in the tank. He's eating well. 

MikeP I have no idea how old the Celestial Pearl Danios are. I got them at a LFS. They have been there for several weeks so I know they are healthy. I was expecting them to go dull for a week or so but they colored right up. They are striking in their color.

I have 8 in the tank. I'm kinda wondering if I could have a few more in there or not. Don't want to overstock the tank. I will let them all play nice for a few weeks....


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

It took my CPDs a few months for them not to get camera shy, so hopefully they won't bother your betta too much. Yours look really nice and healthy!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Tex Gal, I just ran across this thread and I was wondering if you could tell me how your Betta and the CPDs are doing together? I was searching the forums to see if anyone had tried Bettas with CPDs because I have 1 lonely CPD in my 30g tank (he was the only one left at my LFS and he was alone in a tank with some honey gouramies, I thought he'd be happier at least in my 30g with some other nano-fish). I want to get him some friends of his own kind, but my 30g is getting a little crowded so I was thinking I might try putting them in my 5g with my betta, who seems harmless enough, he flares at his own reflection a lot, but seems to leave the Otos alone. Any input you could give me would be greatly appreciated! 

Also, your fish are beautiful! GORGEOUS color in the CPDs! I hope they're still doing well!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

They are all getting along fine. The CPD's are just getting used to the tank. They are conflicted about whether to hide when I come to the tank or come out to look for food! LOL


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahaha they do seem like shy little things! My boraras brigittae are like that, it's been a couple months and they're FINALLY coming out from behind the crypt forest in the corner to explore the tank more often. 

Glad to hear the CPDs are getting along with the Betta, perhaps they will work in my 5.5 then!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

PX UPDATE! I just planted a foreground of Elatine triandra. Of course it has to fill in. Think I'm gonna take the Rotala sp 'Nanjenshan' out of the left corner and leave the Hotonina palustris there to fill in. Gonna take out the Staurogyne sp. Porto Velho. I have Microsorium sp 'Trident' that is on the rock on the right. It has had a hard time. It's finally starting to come back.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

That's not a 10 gallon, you upgraded to a 30 :hihi:

Wow, it really looks nice! So much depth and color contrast. The plants look incredibly happy in there.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

wow everything looks so amazing. i want your tank in my room now!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Legomaniac89 - it's amazing what the right sized plants will do for a small tank. Every plant is miniature in there. I will be taking out a few as it's too crowded in there. I've made sure this tank was PACKED with stems from the beginning to fast cycle it. About a month ago I added ADA Amazonia to the Flourite. The tank never missed a beat. I also added my favorite cycle plant Najas sp 'Roraima' at that time too. I've since removed it.

Chris127 - Thanks! It's a cute little tank. I had to remove the betta as the CPD's never came out. They do swim around more now as you can see in the px.


----------



## li.is.rich (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey TexGal,

Loved looking at your pictures! you must've spent a lot of time and effort in creating your planted tank. I am trying to start up a planted tank for cpd's as well. I was wondering if you can give me a few pointers and what type of plants to buy for them. Please help  

Thanks


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow tank looks great!


----------

